# Back lighting



## Big John (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi

 Played around with backlighting and finally got the picture I was after

[img=http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/2505/group8io.th.jpg]

 John


----------



## annie44 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice job on the photo, and a great bottle grouping.  I think it is difficult to get the embossing to stand out on any clear/aqua/light green bottle.  Your picture is crystal clear.


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 17, 2007)

John, please, tell us how you staged the lighting, what kind, etc.
 Nice job, looks very good.
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job! Wish i could take pics like that!


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey John, the pic looks great.


----------



## Big John (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi

 I stood the bottles on a white board on a table top then placed another white board on a chair about 12 inches behind, I placed a small flourescent tube on the chair seat, angled upwards towards the back board and with a bit of trial and error got the lighting needed to highlight the embossing.

 John


----------

